# Looking for instructions for Rockwell/Porter Cable 521 stair template



## Jack_Wilson (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm new here, but… I'm not new, I'm old. Anyway's that aside, I just purchased 2 old cast iron Porter Cable 521 stair jigs. I know how to use them, but I would still like an owners manual. Does anyone here have a manual that they could take some pictures of and post, or PM to me? I have looked hard for over a week on line, found basically nothing. I called Porter Cable and they don't even know about this jig. I keep running into dead ends, but I know that somewhere, somehow, someone knows something about the instruction pamphlet that came with a new unit, 60 years ago.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## JimLynch (Nov 16, 2018)

Good news!

I have the instructions!


----------



## JimLynch (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Jack-

I tried to post the instructions in the PDF format I have them saved as, not supported by the site.

Email me at [email protected] and i will forward the PDF.


----------



## Jack_Wilson (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Jack_Wilson (Oct 13, 2018)

JimLynch, Thank YOU for forwarding these files, I have changed them to jpg files and uploaed them here.


----------

